# My first E60 impressions



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have picked an E60 530i up from my dealer a few hours ago.

530i
Steptronic
Saphireblack / Beige / Beige
Moonroof
Active Steering
Style 124 wheels

Well, as I left the dealer it started to rain like crazy  I'm hoping for a better weather tomorrow morning.

*Interior*

The seats are quite comfortable (it has the standard seats) the leather feels definitely better than Montana. The seat adjustment is similar to those on the E46. I am guessing that the facelift E65 will have the same button layout.

The dashboard is almost an E65 copy, but one size smaller. The quality impression of the materials are average. Hard plastic A/C buttons are somehow not giving a good impression.

The window switches on the door is something which I'll never get used to, I think. One interesting thing is that the button for the rear sunshade is also placed below the window switches.

Visual PDC is a pretty nice feature. The beeping is coming from the direction of the objects.

*Exterior*

No comment.

*Engine*

Steptronic coupled with DBW is a nightmare. I need to push the gas pedal almost a few centimeters to wake the engine up. (Unfortunately, there was no car with manual tranny for a test drive) There is not much to say about the engine. For those who are driving a 3.0 Liter I6 with Steptronic can easily guess how it drives.

*Active Steering*

Active Steering is the most freaking thing I have ever experienced in a car. It feels a little different at the beginning, but once got used to it, it's amazing. Cornering and slalom is a lot easier. I didn't notice when it's kicking in and when not.

To be continued .... (pictures tomorrow)


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Impressions of Idrive 2.0? Also, how was the ride quality/road noise vs. the e39? And how was the body roll? better than the e39.

Good write up! :thumbup: Looking forward to pics.!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

How is the handling?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Would have been nice if it was a Sport/Active Roll car to evaluate that feature in conjunction with the Active Steering.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I have also wondered why it didn't trickle down the BMW line. I remember E38 has that electronic suspension mode too. Can't remember the acronym for that system. Even then it wasn't available to E39.



Kaz said:


> Would have been nice if it was a Sport/Active Roll car to evaluate that feature in conjunction with the Active Steering.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The car have sport suspension and Dynamic Drive, the body roll is minimum.

I just came from another spin, the active steering have convinced me, that's the future :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

What I also noticed is the car won't start if you don't press the brake pedal (Steptronic) :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Pictures*


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*More Pictures*


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

The exterior leaves much to be desired. :tsk:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *More Pictures*


Alex, my good friend! Thanks for the cupholder pics I requested! :angel: :thumbup:

And I have also discovered what I think has caused your NAV confusions. Remember when the E46 was launched how they offered 2 NAV systems-- one with a small screen on the face of the radio that was montotone and just gave arrows (a small, ~2-3" screen), and the bigger full size screen that had the full color nav with maps and such? I think it is the same in this case. Look at the pic of the screen you posted-- it is not in 16x9 format. You have the smaller screen that does not appear to be 16x9. In the US, we'll probably get only the full NAV, but it looks like they might have two options there.

Here is the screen in the US brochure-- look at the size difference.

Also, with regards to the sunshade button placement, that is identical to the E65. No surprises there.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

wow, that back seat is HUGE.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sarafil,

you're right on that. It is the small screen NAV indeed. 

What causing the delay of the bigger NAV is the fine tuning of the voice command (If I remember correctly they are calling it the 3rd generation). It is supposed to have a lot more vocabulary than the current ones.

Cool :angel:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Woah! Fabulous pictures! 

So, is this the PDC screen or something different?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes, Vince, that's the PDC screen.

And the cool thing about it is that the beeping is coming from the side where the objects are.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks for the write up and pics.

Exterior :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: : puke: 
I- drive :nono: :nono: 
Cupholders :banghead: :behead: :tsk: 

All this means is that things aren't looking good for the future 3-series.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

The exterior looks like @ss.

The doors, both inside and outside, have a really slabby appearance to them. Like the new Infinitis. Ugly, IMHO.

Liked the leather? What are they putting in the new 5'ers?


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

I must be the only nutball on this board who is TOTALLY warming up to this new design. The only angle I hate is the profile view. And the wheels. :tsk: But I love the headlights and the rear now. Hmmm.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> I must be the only nutball on this board who is TOTALLY warming up to this new design. The only angle I hate is the profile view. And the wheels. :tsk: But I love the headlights and the rear now. Hmmm.


The only issues I still have relate to the pointy-ness of the front and rear lights, as well as the odd looking lines on the interior door panels. The rest looks fine to me. :dunno:


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I like it too. So the butt on it isn't just great. But I think it will sell pretty well.


----------

